# My new upgraded setup



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

Got a Lelit Mara from BB and a Mazzer from Coffeechap. Loving it...


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

Got the Lelit from Bella Barista and the Grinder from Coffee chap on the forum.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great upgrade.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

What a lovely setup there!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Lovely. Such a space saver the mara.... Will give it serious consideration when I come to upgrade


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> Lovely. Such a space saver the mara.... Will give it serious consideration when I come to upgrade


Very impressive machine.in such a small package


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The little mini compliments it well, enjoy them both


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice setup, the grinder could be bigger though


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

L&R said:


> Nice setup, the grinder could be bigger though


 I've just replaced the one that was the size of a small boy!

For sale if you want it.!!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Russjmills said:


> Got a Lelit Mara from BB and a Mazzer from Coffeechap. Loving it...


 Great set up with plenty of elbow room, just be careful if someone flings the door open, If I've not said previously, welcome to the forum and enjoy the coffee route ....

Jon.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Love it!

Also the surroundings









One thing that could use improvement is your beans storage - keep them out of daylight! I'd either paint the jars or look for stainless ones or Airscape









Apart from that: enjoy your shots!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Why the spittoon? bottom right pic no.1...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

********** said:


> Why the spittoon? bottom right pic no.1...


Well you can brush any grounds from the worktop into it and by the evening they're all be gone


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hasi said:


> Well you can brush any grounds from the worktop into it and by the evening they're all be gone


Then clean your teeth, coffee sparkles and refreshing mouth wash


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

********** said:


> Then clean your teeth, coffee sparkles and refreshing mouth wash


Aah, and I thought the dog would take care of it...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hasi said:


> Love it!
> 
> Also the surroundings
> 
> ...


Airscapes are great, a mate bought me two for Christmas (metal ones, I already had a glass one) and another metal one arrived in the post today from BB, probably a thanks/merry Christmas. So I have plenty now. Can roast and fill my Airscapes directly. Funny enough the metal onces seem to fit the plunger even better than the glass...until you drop em I suppose!


----------

